# The Ice Castles



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

www.icecastles.com

www.thepointsguy.com/news/ice-castles-north-america-locations/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

Hotel de Glace (Canada)


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hotel de Glace (Canada)



I'm working on it Auntie M.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I'm working on it Auntie M.


Can't wait, Fast!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

Here ya go:











www.valcartier.com/fr/activite/hotel-glace/

www.oyster.com/quebec/hotels/hotel-de-glace/

www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g2265358-d184516-Reviews-Hotel_de_Glace-Saint_Gabriel_de_Valcartier_Quebec.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_hotel#Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_Hotel_(Quebec)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

I knew I could count on you to pull the rabbit out of the hat on this, Fast! 

First video at 6:07 showing the carved aquarium with the Angler Fish is crazy!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I knew I could count on you to pull the rabbit out of the hat on this, Fast!
> 
> First video at 6:07 showing the carved aquarium with the Angler Fish is crazy!



That is cool. I was puzzled about the lights melting the ice until the promo mentioned that every light were the new LEDS. No filaments, just light emitting diodes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> That is cool. I was puzzled about the lights melting the ice until the promo mentioned that every light were the new LEDS. No filaments, just light emitting diodes.


My concern lied (pardon the pun) in the tester bed with clear LED lit ice canopy (third picture down).

I think I'd be kept up all night worried about it falling on me.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My concern lied (pardon the pun) in the tester bed with clear LED lit ice canopy (third picture down).
> 
> I think I'd be kept up all night worried about it falling on me.



Nothing like a falling icicle giving you the ultimate migraine. I think they mentioned the safety of the structure in the second video. I still wouldn't want to test that theory.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 19, 2020)

So dang pretty!!!! Would live to see one up close and personal


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> So dang pretty!!!! Would live to see one up close and personal


You and me both, Kathleen!


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh, wow they are gorgeous.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You and me both, Kathleen!



LOLOLOL!!!!! Auntie Marge.... I luv the curlers. Kinda reminds me of my sisters just before prom night. LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> LOLOLOL!!!!! Auntie Marge.... I luv the curlers. Kinda reminds me of my sisters just before prom night. LOLOLOL!!!!!


Thanks, Fast!

Always know I can count on you for support!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

The original ice hotel is here in north Sweden first built in 1989

https://www.icehotel.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgeKGr9bL7wIVgemyCh1ORQurEAAYASAAEgJjmfD_BwE

They also have an ice bar in Stockholm which is open all year round - Covid permitting. You don't get ice in your drink, you get your drink in ice because all the glasses are made of ice

https://hotelcstockholm.se/icebar-stockholm-by-icehotel/

I haven't been to the ice hotel, but have taken visitors to the ice bar. It's a really cool place


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 26, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> The original ice hotel is here in north Sweden first built in 1989
> 
> https://www.icehotel.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgeKGr9bL7wIVgemyCh1ORQurEAAYASAAEgJjmfD_BwE
> 
> ...



That's what I want. Liquor in ice so I just shove the whole thing into my maw and just be done with washing glasses.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 26, 2021)

Melissa Manchester


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 26, 2021)

Really enjoying this thread.  Never realized there were so many ice castles and hotels out there.


----------

